# SQL Update auf eine Query möglich?



## DennisXX (16. Apr 2012)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich habe einmal eine Frage an euch. Ist es für mich in SQL möglich, eine UPDATE Anweisung auf eine zuvor von mir definierte Abfrage / Query auszuführen, oder funktioniert eine UPDATE Anweisung immer nur auf physikalisch vorhandene Datenbanktabellen?

It es auch möglich, wenn die Query eine Group By Klausel in Kombination mit Aggragatsfunktionen enthält?

Diese Query könnte z.B. als Inline View eingebunden sein.

THX !
Dennis


----------



## SlaterB (16. Apr 2012)

SQL UPDATE Statement


> SQL UPDATE Statement
> 
> The UPDATE statement is used to update records in a table.


gut, dass wir drüber gesprochen haben


----------



## DennisXX (16. Apr 2012)

Hi Slater !



> gut, dass wir drüber gesprochen haben



Aber in diesem W3C Artikel ist nirgend explizit erwähnt, obeine Query evtl. auch als Table angesehen werden kann? 

Dennis


----------



## maki (16. Apr 2012)

Da steht auch nicht dass eine Banane als Tabelle angesehen werden kann, impliziert wohl dass eine Banane keine Tabelle ist


----------



## bronks (16. Apr 2012)

DennisXX hat gesagt.:


> ... It es auch möglich, wenn die Query eine Group By Klausel in Kombination mit Aggragatsfunktionen enthält? ...


Das funktioniert nur wenn die Query eine aktualisierbare Datenmenge zurückgibt. D.h., wenn gruppiert wird, dann geht es nicht.


----------

